# Live Click track and sampling



## Dyslexicscribe (Dec 30, 2010)

So there is a specific piece of equipment I would like to know what it is.

Currently I run a basic set up where the sampling and click is split R & L in the mix and samples go to the mix and the click goes to the drummer.

BUT, I would like to know what this rackmount unit is in Acle from Tesseract's rig video:

BD Music News - BD Exclusive: James And Acle Of TesseracT Show Us Their Guitar Rigs

If you start watching at 0:20 you should be able to see how he uses it and he shows you what it is, but not what its called.

ANY information on this piece of equipment would help. Thanks


----------



## synrgy (Dec 30, 2010)

He says it's an RME sound card/interface. Dunno which model, though.

ANY interface with multiple out will allow you to do this. DAW software will allow you to route the click to a separate output than the other audio tracks. Send that output to your drummer's (or whoever's) cans, and you're good to go.


----------

